# Called A Fellow Ant for a Jump



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.

When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash. 

Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Get a stick shift and you won't have to worry about dead batteries again. 

Kudos for taking care of your fellow ant though.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.


My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:

Towing (for mechanical failures)
Battery service / jump-start
Flat-tire assistance
Out-of-gas fuel delivery (up to three gallons, gas or diesel)
Lockout assistance
Key replacement
Might I suggest you check to see if your cell phone company offers a similar plan?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Those services are nice to have but sometimes can leave you waiting up to 2 hours to show up.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Those services are nice to have but sometimes can leave you waiting up to 2 hours to show up.


No, cell companies just call an Uber have have them bring the gas or cables. Ants available pretty reliably in most markets


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Moonrider said:


> My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:
> 
> Towing (for mechanical failures)
> Battery service / jump-start
> ...


Doesnt matter whats covered for a tow. I had free roadside with my insurance but it would take 3 hours to get a truck to me. I also called an Uber to jump me. I only had $5 and this was before in app tipping, so told him to also start the ride and id give him 5 stars. I made sure he was OK with it as soon as he accepted the ping so he wasnt surprised upon arrival. Overal took about 6 minutes from the time I ordered the Uber. No roadside assistance can respond that quickly.

I would invest in battery pack chargers if Uber came out with a "order a jump" package. Easier than picking up pax!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


Not a bad idea, but that $25 would be better spent toward a AAA membership.



steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt matter whats covered for a tow. I had free roadside with my insurance but it would take 3 hours to get a truck to me. I also called an Uber to jump me. I only had $5 and this was before in app tipping, so told him to also start the ride and id give him 5 stars. I made sure he was OK with it as soon as he accepted the oing so he wasnt surprised upon arrival. Overal took about 6 minutes from the time I ordered the Uber. No roadside assistance can respond that quickly.


As quickly as Uber, no. 
But AAA is pretty darn fast.

And then there's the issue of having jumper cables.



Moonrider said:


> My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:
> 
> Towing (for mechanical failures)
> Battery service / jump-start
> ...


My guess is the towing is limited to 5 or 10 miles. 
In most cases that won't help an Uber driver too much.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not a bad idea, but that $25 would be better spent toward a AAA membership.
> 
> As quickly as Uber, no.
> But AAA is pretty darn fast.
> ...


Thats why I called the driver immediately to ask If a)he had cables and b) if he was ok with just giving me a jump.

From what I recall AAA just called a local tow company just like everyone else does. Doesnt matter how quickly AAA moves on calling that tow company for you if the truck isn't already right around the corner and unoccupied.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Thats why I called the driver immediately to ask If a)he had cables and b) if he was ok with just giving me a jump.
> 
> From what I recall AAA just called a local tow company just like everyone else does. Doesnt matter how quickly AAA moves on calling that tow company for you if the truck isn't already right around the corner and unoccupied.


They have contracts with specific tow companies and they give AAA priority.

Sure it's possible none might be available at the moment, but over the years I think my longest wait has been about 45 minutes.
The tow companies want their business.

And just like Uber, you can track your tow truck driver on the AAA app and
They call you with ETA.

Pretty great experience when you just had a shitty day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

AAA is fine but I guess it depends what market you are in for response time. Around here you have to wait 1 to 3 hours. I would suggest anyone invest in a battery jumper. They aren't expensive and are small and lightweight and they work very well. Put it in your trunk and you don't ever have to worry about relying on anyone else. Quick and easy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And just like Uber, you can track your tow truck driver on the AAA app and
> They call you with ETA.
> 
> .


As a side note, this just got me thinking that tow truck drivers are probably sick of the same questions just like us.

I've been towed more than once and rode inside with the driver.
Yep, i asked if he was just starting his shift or ending it. How long he's been doing it, and what his worst tow/accident scene was, etc etc.
You gotta talk about something 

And no, they didn't have amenities for me.



Seamus said:


> AAA is fine but I guess it depends what market you are in for response time. Around here you have to wait 1 to 3 hours. I would suggest anyone invest in a battery jumper. They aren't expensive and are small and lightweight and they work very well. Put it in your trunk and you don't ever have to worry about relying on anyone else. Quick and easy.


Sure but AAA is good for more than just jump starts.
Jump starts are so easy I almost dont want to waste one of my 4 uses on it. I'd rather help someone that needs a long tow (yes, you can use it to help someone else).
Recently I got a flat from a pot hole and when I went to change the tire, I realized the stupid jack didn't work. First time trying it.
So I called AAA and 15 minutes later I had someone changing my tire for me
.No need to tip


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

I always carry cables with me, I just needed a car, Uber was the best and cheapest solution for me at the time. Plus I helped a fellow ant.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> As a side note, this just got me thinking that tow truck drivers are probably sick of the same questions just like us.
> 
> I've been towed more than once and rode inside with the driver.
> Yep, i asked if he was just starting his shift or ending it. How long he's been doing it, and what his worst tow/accident scene was, etc etc.
> You gotta talk about something


I have had to get towed several times over the last 2 years. Never waited more than 45 minutes. However, it seems like the tow truck drivers are exempt from the NO PHONE while driving laws. All the drivers I had were on the phone more than off the phone. Half the time not paying attention to the road. I am surprised not more tow trucks are involved in accidents. It was scary how many times they had to jam on the brakes and with a car in tow that's not good. Just my observations.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> As a side note, this just got me thinking that tow truck drivers are probably sick of the same questions just like us.
> 
> I've been towed more than once and rode inside with the driver.
> Yep, i asked if he was just starting his shift or ending it. How long he's been doing it, and what his worst tow/accident scene was, etc etc.
> ...


I agree. I have AAA and covers 5 cars. I have 2 kids far away in college with 2 cars and it is a good feeling knowing they won't get stranded. Mainly save it for towing if needed. Each kid has a battery jumper in the trunk.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Moonrider said:


> My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:
> 
> Towing (for mechanical failures)
> Battery service / jump-start
> ...


Assuming you need a jump less than once every 9 months, it's still cheaper to pay an Uber driver $25 to jump your car!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Assuming you need a jump less than once every 9 months, it's still cheaper to pay an Uber driver $25 to jump your car!


AAA is the 'X' class move. Anything less is playing Pool.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Assuming you need a jump less than once every 9 months, it's still cheaper to pay an Uber driver $25 to jump your car!


Assuming...

What I saved on one 80 mile tow paid my membership for 3 years.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I had a paxhole order a car once and then text as I arrived saying I don’t need the car , I just need a boost and I’ll pay the $5 cancel, I text back saying yes you’ll pay the $5 cancel and have a nice night and you’ll still need the boost. Tow trucks charge $50 for that service, where do these clowns think we’ll do it for $5?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Assuming...
> 
> What I saved on one 80 mile tow paid my membership for 3 years.


But what are the odds you will need another 80 mile tow in the next 5 years?

I've only had my car towed once in my life, and my car jumped a handful of times for free by people who happened to be right there at the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> But what are the odds you will need another 80 mile tow in the next 5 years?
> 
> I've only had my car towed once in my life, and my car jumped a handful of times for free by people who happened to be right there at the time.


I hope to never die but I also carry life insurance.

But I get feeling it's not needed.
I would also get it because of the DMV trips its saved me over the years. They do many DMV services there.

Most importantly, I think any man with a wife and/or daughter that drives needs to have this for them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Assuming...
> 
> What I saved on one 80 mile tow paid my membership for 3 years.


Yup. l live in a pretty suburban/rural area. I have AAA and paid for the upgrade service extended miles when I had to have my car towed from Shingletown to Redding. The 'over mileage' fees were high. Haven't had to use it yet, but ... it's only a few bucks a year.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hope to never die but I also carry life insurance.
> 
> But I get feeling it's not needed.
> I would also get it because of the DMV trips its saved me over the years. They do many DMV services there.
> ...


Just lie about the life insurance payouts.....just incase you start feeling woozy after dinner.....I had almost a million at one time and told my wife 100K.....I watch too much American Greed on CNBC


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Just lie about the life insurance payouts.....just incase you start feeling woozy after dinner.....I had almost a million at one time and told my wife 100K.....I watch too much American Greed on CNBC


I hear ya! I'm actually worth more dead than alive at this point! LOL.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Would suggest next time you should call my buddy Jerry Jones but Jerry have not even made it to the SuperBowl in years so you might end up waiting a while


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I hear ya! I'm actually worth more dead than alive at this point! LOL.


"According to a recent article in Wired magazine, a body could be worth up to *$45 million* - Calculated by selling the bone marrow, DNA, lungs, kidneys, heart, eyes, skin &#8230; as components." Wired magazine, July 2016

I wish I could just sell ... oh, I dunno, like a half million dollars worth. I got some spare parts ... and parts I don't use much any more.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Moonrider said:


> My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:
> 
> Towing (for mechanical failures)
> Battery service / jump-start
> ...


Its $1.37 a month through esurance


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I have had to get towed several times over the last 2 years. Never waited more than 45 minutes. However, it seems like the tow truck drivers are exempt from the NO PHONE while driving laws. All the drivers I had were on the phone more than off the phone. Half the time not paying attention to the road. I am surprised not more tow trucks are involved in accidents. It was scary how many times they had to jam on the brakes and with a car in tow that's not good. Just my observations.


"towed several times over the last 2 years"

Dude, what unreliable beater do u drive ??


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


I would have taken your $25 and lectured you on misusing the service before driving off.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hope to never die but I also carry life insurance.


You are an Uber driver. Life insurance is supposed to replace lost income. Think about it.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I have had to get towed several times over the last 2 years. Never waited more than 45 minutes. However, it seems like the tow truck drivers are exempt from the NO PHONE while driving laws. All the drivers I had were on the phone more than off the phone. Half the time not paying attention to the road. I am surprised not more tow trucks are involved in accidents. It was scary how many times they had to jam on the brakes and with a car in tow that's not good. Just my observations.


Towed "several times"
What's your ride, yugo, Russian Lada?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


$25 bucks? you da man, great tip, gl,jmo



Agalito said:


> I always carry cables with me, I just needed a car, Uber was the best and cheapest solution for me at the time. Plus I helped a fellow ant.


you did good


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Next Time, have one of these:










Very small, fit in your Glove compartment, even works for my Diesel.
This thing will also charge you Phone, is a Flashlight, etc.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I can't be bothered to carry an AUX cord, not going to carry jumper cables. AAA is where its at.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Next Time, have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 287043
> 
> ...


Cheaper at Costco and you can swap for a new one every 2 years

NorCalPhil


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe , I got the one from Costco as well, but it had problems turning my Diesel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Cableguynoe , I got the one from Costco as well, but it had problems turning my Diesel.


It's the only one I've had and it's worked great. 
Didn't know they came in different levels of power


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the only one I've had and it's worked great.
> Didn't know they came in different levels of power


The one from Costco works fine on my other Car. It was $49.99 if I recall.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Cheaper at Costco and you can swap for a new one every 2 years
> 
> NorCalPhil


HAVE YOU NO SHAME


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Next Time, have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 287043
> 
> ...


Thanks !! I'll be sure to check this out.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most importantly, I think any man with a wife and/or daughter that drives needs to have this for them.


Anybody who owns a car should have a AAA membership, regardless of gender or family status.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "towed several times over the last 2 years"
> 
> Dude, what unreliable beater do u drive ??


Whenever the wife or kids break down, they call me first. I go to see if I can help, if not, they take my car and I wait for the tow truck.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Agalito said:


> I told him to cancel


That's harsh.



gaijinpen said:


> Anybody who owns a car should have a AAA membership


Invalid for commercial operations.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

njn said:


> Invalid for commercial operations.


Tow truck drivers don't care.
I got towed last year when my alternator went out.
This is when I was still using trade dress.

He wasn't about to lose out on a 80 mile tow at Uber Black rates because I was driving Uber.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry to sound cold but I don't do jumps regardless of what someone is willing to pay. I'm not hooking up my truck to some car that is having electrical problems. That stuff is contagious. If I had one of those battery pack things then I would but I'm not going to buy one of those for U/L for less than $40 per jump.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Sorry to sound cold but I don't do jumps regardless of what someone is willing to pay. I'm not hooking up my truck to some car that is having electrical problems. That stuff is contagious. If I had one of those battery pack things then I would but I'm not going to buy one of those for U/L for less than $40 per jump.


It wasn't an electricical problem. I just forgot to turn off my headlights when I went into the theater.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I agree. I have AAA and covers 5 cars. I have 2 kids far away in college with 2 cars and it is a good feeling knowing they won't get stranded. Mainly save it for towing if needed. Each kid has a battery jumper in the trunk.


Same here. Daughter is hours away at school with a POS beater. Wife is helpless when she has an emergency, and she is very forgetful. In 2016 I visited the tire shop 11 times. AAA is my friend!



Trafficat said:


> But what are the odds you will need another 80 mile tow in the next 5 years?
> 
> I've only had my car towed once in my life, and my car jumped a handful of times for free by people who happened to be right there at the time.


Sometimes ya get lucky. What if no one was around? Insurance would seem pretty cheap at that point.



UberBastid said:


> I wish I could just sell ... oh, I dunno, like a half million dollars worth. I got some spare parts ... and parts I don't use much any more.


Would have gladly sold my hair, when I had it, for the right price.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Agalito said:


> It wasn't an electricical problem. I just forgot to turn off my headlights when I went into the theater.


When that happens, you have an electrical problem.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep a portable battery booster (a little bigger than what costco is selling) and a compressor in my trunk. They have come in very handy, saved my ass a couple of times and I've gotten two $20's for doing boosts. $110 investment, peace of mind and my tires are always at the right pressure.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone here ever try the Urgent.ly service.
I was very suspicious but have tested right up to sending the truck for a tow and seemed legit. Uber was offering it for .49 cents a month to drivers when I signed up, now it is included at no charge with Uber Pro gold, platinum, or diamond. Hopefully it is for real (no strings attached).


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you are platinum level you get free towing and jump starts. Check your perks.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> (no strings attached).


There are so many strings attached to achieve and maintain pro status.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

It pisses me off how often I see people refuse to help out another human with 30 seconds of their time. 

I’m glad someone was kind to you, OP. 

If any of you ever need a jump in my area, hit me up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've been towed more than once and rode inside with the driver.
> Yep, i asked if he was just starting his shift or ending it. How long he's been doing it, and what his worst tow/accident scene was, etc etc.
> You gotta talk about something


Did you ask him how many times somebody puked in his ride?

I've been asked that numerous times. Usually I say "yep right where you're sitting. I think I got it all..."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This

What will be your beer of choice this Saturday when our boys crush the hawks?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Triple A premier membership has 200 mile tow distance 1 x a year and 3 x 100 mile tows per year.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Trafficat said: ↑
But what are the odds you will need another 80 mile tow in the next 5 years?

I've only had my car towed once in my life, and my car jumped a handful of times for free by people who happened to be right there at the time.

****
_
Depends on where you live and drive.
I live in a fairly well sized town of 80k, but if I drive more than 30 minutes in any of three directions I can be in the middle of nowhere. Few if any people about. 
An 80 mile tow (while not common) does happen. And if you are short that day; money wise, and you can't afford the $150 for extra miles, it can strain your day.
It also depends on your tolerance for risk.
To me, the benefits of having that card in my pocket that will get me and my car home from (just about) anywhere is worth the extra $78 per year for the extended tow service on AAA. Especially since it covers both me and wifey.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AAA in my area is limited and has long delays 3+ hours. December 27th 5:15 PM, I get a ping for a 45+ trip. Strange pick-up address given, I'm thinking to my self there is nothing there. Get there to find a couple standing outside their broken down car with 3 luggage bags. Picked them up and took them to their hotel they had booked for the week. They called AAA while on the side of the road and was told the earliest a driver could get there was the next day between 11:00 AM and 1:00 PM. 18 hour wait for a tow, that is just crazy.

In my car I carry Jumper cables, a battery jump pack, a gallon of water, 1' of 1/2" high pressure hose, a few hose clamps, and a pair of extra long panty hose. Along with basic tools. For those wondering, panty hose make great make shift temporary belts that will turn the water pump and alternator. At least they used to on older cars. Have not done it since the mid 90's.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> They called AAA while on the side of the road and was told the earliest a driver could get there was the next day between 11:00 AM and 1:00 PM. 18 hour wait for a tow, that is just crazy.
> 
> .


Not sure why they would lie, but there is no way in hell a tow truck doesn't come free before then, unless there was some kind of 50 car pile up on the freeway that's keeping them busy.
Tow Truck drivers are like Uber drivers. They finish one tow, they're on to the next. 
18 hours is not possible unless they signed up after breaking down and there's an 18 hour period before you can request your first roadside assistance request.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> New2This
> 
> What will be your beer of choice this Saturday when our boys crush the hawks?


I don't drink anymore. I'm amazed my liver still talks to me.

I'm not predicting a Dallas win. I'm just hoping they don't get embarrassed on National TV


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

If I got that call, I would have told you off and collected my cancel fee and told you were to put that money. 

I've had that happen to me twice and both times told them to f off. I'm not roadside service and I'm not going to risk my car getting damaged for a jump.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They have contracts with specific tow companies and they give AAA priority.
> 
> Sure it's possible none might be available at the moment, but over the years I think my longest wait has been about 45 minutes.
> The tow companies want their business.
> ...


dude I'm an uber driver every day is shitty!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm a proud bicyclist but I have driven professionally for a few years couple years is an airport shuttle driver and a few years driving my own vehicle doing delivery and I learned a lot.

Have the secondary door/car key attached to a belt clip in case of lockout.
Definitely get AAA because it's a tax deduction.
have a working spare tire jack and lug wrench make sure all of your lug nuts can be removed or not stripped frozen or broken.
I see clowns now getting out of the car and realizing they've got a patch kit not a spare.
Get real jumper cables not the ones from the 99 cents storebest portable battery jumpers are really cheap and small throw it in your trunk it might save your ass


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

My battery died last month. An Uber car with Lyft and Uber stickers made difficult backward parking just so I don’t ask for a jump I guess .
That kinda describes my life last few years by the way. That situation right there.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

I have called ants to help me out of a couple scenarios in the past couple years. Usually get stuck in deeper snow than I thought, dead battery. Eats deliveries to my car even


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I just keep a portable jumpstarter in my trunk. I highly recommend it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> AAA is the 'X' class move. Anything less is *ordering Uber* Pool.


FIFY



Agalito said:


> It wasn't an electricical problem. I just forgot to turn off my headlights when I went into the theater.


Been there...done that...

got the tshirt...messed it up...8>O



Gilby said:


> When that happens, you have an electrical problem.


The understatement of the day...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Moonrider said:


> My cell phone company offers a roadside assistance add-on for $2.99 a month. It covers all these things at NO additional charge:


A. Its not at "No additional charge" its costing you $3 a month.

B. Odds are that your insurance already cover this stuff.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


-----------------
AAA is reasonable and tax deductible.



Seamus said:


> AAA is fine but I guess it depends what market you are in for response time. Around here you have to wait 1 to 3 hours. I would suggest anyone invest in a battery jumper. They aren't expensive and are small and lightweight and they work very well. Put it in your trunk and you don't ever have to worry about relying on anyone else. Quick and easy.


----------------
AAA Plus is a guarantee under 1 hour wait and it is around $30 more per year, plus longer towing distance. ( That Price is for L.A.)


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

When I was a new guy, like really really new, I was sitting in the Midway pit on a Saturday night in September, right at sunset, absolutely beautiful night. I'd probably been working ride share for about a month, was still kind of on that high that comes with a new set of experiences.

I had the windows down, had half my sandwich leftover from lunch, enjoying a break with my tunes on when I got to chatting to the guy next to me. An old timer in an ugly car, probably 50s+ but looked 60s from smoking, eating what looked like a stew his wife made for the weekend. He asked me what spot I was in the queue, told him 34; he said, "young man you are going to be here for awhile you know." I didn't know, was my first time ever in a queue at the airport. 

I asked what spot he was. "Nine," he said, "but this is break time. Working since morning. Want to try Kalushki?" I think that's what he called it. I said no thanks, smiling. I said, "Man, I'm gonna get out of here. Nice chatting. Thanks for the offer too!" He said, "Sure you don't want to try?" and offered the tupperware container toward me again. "Naw I'm good man," I said, smiling, putting the car in D. "Drive safe young man." I'm 46 by the way so I was like 44 at the time.

I turn the key. Runghh runghh rungghh. Won't start. Holy crap, radio killed my car (which was already in its death throes).

He finished his bite of stew, put the tupperware down, and was already out of his car with the cables.

I was so appreciative. I offered him money, but he wouldn't have it. Thank you Artem in Chicago wherever you may be! I'll never forget it!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> Get a stick shift and you won't have to worry about dead batteries again.
> 
> Kudos for taking care of your fellow ant though.


Some stick shifts can't be roll started. You must have the clutch pressed to start the engine. It's a safety lock kinda thing



Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


This will fit in your dash in its carry pouch. It's about 4x6 inches. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumach...rter-with-USB-Ports-and-LCD-Display/522657381 I don't drive without it.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I think I'll go ahead and get one of those jumper packs. They're small enough. They're cheap enough (as opposed to calling for a tow).


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

One night at 2 am, I gave a taxi driver a jump-start. He was pleasantly surprised when I told him I am an Uber Driver. If nothing else, at least there's one less Taxi Driver in the world who thinks Uber Drivers are just scum-shwillin' bottom-feeders.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> Some stick shifts can't be roll started. You must have the clutch pressed to start the engine. It's a safety lock kinda thing
> 
> This will fit in your dash in its carry pouch. It's about 4x6 inches. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumach...rter-with-USB-Ports-and-LCD-Display/522657381 I don't drive without it.


Is this really enough to jump start a car?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Agalito said:


> Is this really enough to jump start a car?


Apparently!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Agalito said:


> Is this really enough to jump start a car?


Yes. (CAVEAT: I tried to jump a Jeep with a V8, no go) It works fine on smaller cars tho. If you need to jump larger vehicles there are several models at WalMart from $50-$100.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Agalito said:


> Tonight was a nightmare, my car battery died and would not start outside the theater. IT was 1Am and I ended up ordering an Uber instead of spending 75 for a tow truck to come jump me.
> 
> When he arrived, I told him to cancel and gave him 25 dollars cash.
> 
> Thank you my fellow Ant! You saved my life and allowed me to make it home.


I remember the good old days when people would just give you boost if you asked...

Oh how I miss 2017....

Edit. Forgot to mention, I'm Canadian.


----------



## Wanderer33 (Jul 14, 2015)

NOCO Genius Boost Plus GB40 1000 Amp 12V UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter

https://www.batterymart.com/p-gb40-boost-plus-lithium-jump-start.html


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wanderer33 said:


> NOCO Genius Boost Plus GB40 1000 Amp 12V UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter
> 
> https://www.batterymart.com/p-gb40-boost-plus-lithium-jump-start.html


Damn, I need a Genius Boost.
My IQ is currently only 124 -- if I could get a couple more points ... I might be able to join Mensa.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Wanderer33 said:


> NOCO Genius Boost Plus GB40 1000 Amp 12V UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter
> 
> https://www.batterymart.com/p-gb40-boost-plus-lithium-jump-start.html


I invested into a noco gb70 that is paying for itself ... so far it has fetched me a $75 return on people calling for jumps this winter. I jump for no less that $25. 



Uberchampion said:


> I remember the good old days when people would just give you boost if you asked...
> Oh how I miss 2017.....
> Edit. Forgot to mention, I'm Canadian.


If in a parking lot or on the side of the road I will boost for nada, but on an U/L (aka road assist) call they're going to pay


----------

